# los dos reales de tus ojos nuevos (real)



## radiabu

El poema _Aldeanita _de Oquendo de Amat tiene un verso dificil de traducir y mucho les agradeceré me presten ayuda.

Para entender mejor el sentido de dicho verso (el último) mejor les paso los dos últimos, que dicen así:

_Le diste el vaso de agua de tu cuerpo
*y los dos reales de tus ojos nuevos*_.

Tu lui as donné le verre d'eau de ton corps
*el les deux *_petits sous / deux sous / deux petits ronds /__les deux prunelles_* de tes yeux neufs/ nouveaux
*
Hay que saber que 1 real en el Perú en 1923 (año del poema) era de plata y hoy tendría el diametro de los 2 cent de euro. Supongo que el poeta compara los ojos de su musa a los dos reales recien acuñados (nuevos y brillantes) es decir bien redonditos, nuevecitos y brillantes.

Je suis preneur de toutes vos suggestions.

Gracias
Radiabu


----------



## Pohana

..._ les deux pièces de tes yeux tous neufs_.


----------



## radiabu

Muchas gracias, y que te parece si lo cambiamos por :
... _les deux *piécettes *de tes yeux neufs._

*pièces* es extremádamente polivalente y me temo que evacue el sentido inicial en español.

Esperemos que dice la gente.


----------



## radiabu

Acabo de encontrar otra posibilidad:

... _les deux *pésètes*__ de tes yeux neufs. 

Espero sus comentarios
Gracias.
_Radiabu


----------



## radiabu

radiabu said:


> Acabo de encontrar otra posibilidad:
> 
> ... _les deux *pésètes* de tes yeux neufs.
> 
> Espero sus comentarios
> Gracias._
> Radiabu



 Vuelvo a la carga después de años. Y hoy que he vuelto a retomarlo sigo con el mismo dilema.
En aquel entonces les decía que: el poema _Aldeanita _de Oquendo de Amat tiene un verso dificil de traducir y mucho les agradeceré me presten ayuda.

Para entender mejor el sentido de dicho verso (el último) mejor les paso los dos últimos, que dicen así:

_Le diste el vaso de agua de tu cuerpo
*y los dos reales de tus ojos nuevos*_. 

Tu lui as donné le verre d'eau de ton corps
*el les deux *_petits sous / deux sous / deux petits ronds /les deux prunelles/ les prunelles_* de tes yeux neufs / de tes nouveaux yeux.*

Hay que saber que 1 real en el Perú en 1923 (año del poema) era de plata (acuñados en plata) y hoy tendría el diametro de los 2 cent de euro. Supongo que el poeta compara los ojos de su musa a los dos reales recien acuñados (nuevos y brillantes) es decir bien redonditos, nuevecitos y brillantes.

Je suis preneur de toutes vos suggestions.

Gracias
Radiabu


----------



## Paquita

Je ne suis pas traductrice et encore moins poète...

J'ai du mal à comprendre "ojos nuevos" à moins d'attribuer l'adjectif aux reales et pas aux yeux...

Je te propose donc sans conviction et sans garantie :
et les deux écus de tes yeux tout neufs
ÉCU : Définition de ÉCU
l'écu est une ancienne monnaie comme le réal ; il pouvait être d'or ou d'argent
J'ai ajouté "tout" devant neufs pour ajouter une syllabe et équilibrer le vers.
Ainsi traduit il contient 10 syllabes comme le précédent, car... j'imagine que si tu traduis convenablement la parenthèse il n'y aura pas redondance de "lui" devant "as donné".

Bon courage, ce n'est pas facile !


----------



## radiabu

Paquita said:


> Je ne suis pas traductrice et encore moins poète...
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre "ojos nuevos" à moins d'attribuer l'adjectif aux reales et pas aux yeux...
> 
> Je te propose donc sans conviction et sans garantie :
> et les deux écus de tes yeux tout neufs
> ÉCU : Définition de ÉCU
> l'écu est une ancienne monnaie comme le réal ; il pouvait être d'or ou d'argent
> J'ai ajouté "tout" devant neufs pour ajouter une syllabe et équilibrer le vers.
> Ainsi traduit il contient 10 syllabes comme le précédent, car... j'imagine que si tu traduis convenablement la parenthèse il n'y aura pas redondance de "lui" devant "as donné".
> 
> Bon courage, ce n'est pas facile !



Muchas gracias, Paquita, por tu excelente sugestion y comentarios que, dicho sea de paso, me abren nuevas perspectivas.  Como por ejemplo: 
Et les deux _prunelles _de tes beaux yeux / de tes yeux tout neufs  
PRUNELLE : Définition de PRUNELLE
 ¿Qué te parece?


----------



## Paquita

Me parece un verso muy bonito... pero es tuyo, no es del poeta que pretendes traducir.
No creo que tengas derecho a traducir _reales_ por _prunelles_ que son las pupilas o las niñas de los ojos ni a añadir _beaux_ que no aparece en el poema original. Según he leído respecto al poeta, dicen que fue innovador, que tuvo una forma original para su tiempo de componer sus versos. Si los modificas, ya no es él sino tú.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Una explicación detallada del poema:



> Sus ojos son «reales», monedas resplandecientes que llevan las gentes sencillas de los pueblos. Esta ingenua comparación identifica inconscientemente a la amada con un símbolo de riqueza y nobleza de alma. Pero los ojos tienen otra cualidad, son «nuevos», término que expresa la nueva sensibilidad, el comienzo, la proyección de la mirada hacia el futuro



http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/descargaPdf/num-13-14-diciembre-de-2009/

Pequeño añadido: quizá se pueda traducir "los dos reales" por les deux *réaux*. 


> Ancienne pièce de monnaie espagnole. _Il récolta ainsi quelques réaux_


REAL : Définition de REAL


----------



## radiabu

Gracias Paquita, por tu observación eso me permite seguir distinguiendo entre el sentido que quiso darle el poeta al elemento "dos reales" y la intención del traductor, que a veces tiene la tentación de recrear. (...) La cosa se me va clarificando poco a poco. Si no me conformo con algunas de las posibilidades barajadas es porque estoy tras una traduccion que sea entendible por el lector francófono. ÉCU me parece bien pero el inconveniente es que no evoca una moneda extranjera, en este caso peruana o por extensión hispana. Al igual que* Athos de Tracia *había pensando también en la posibilidad de "les deux *réaux"* (incluso, "les deux liards") que podrían caer bien pero no sé si el lector podrá hacer la asociación facilmente. Lo que estoy buscando es una solucion más "passe-partout ". como por ejemplo un equivalente de  monedilla ("petite monnaie"? "petits sous" )... A ver si se te ocurre algo por el estilo. Te estaré muy agradecido.


----------



## radiabu

Athos de Tracia said:


> Una explicación detallada del poema:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cervantesvirtual.com/descargaPdf/num-13-14-diciembre-de-2009/
> 
> Pequeño añadido: quizá se pueda traducir "los dos reales" por les deux *réaux*.
> 
> REAL : Définition de REAL



Sí, ya había leido el articulo en La Donna Angelicata Andina en la poesía  de la vanguardia histórica peruana.  Y al igual que tú también había pensando en la posibilidad de "les deux réaux" (incluso, "les deux liards") pero en ambos casos no sé si el lector podrá hacer la asociación que uno quisiera. Lo que estoy buscando es una solucion más "passe-partout ". como por ejemplo un equivalente de monedilla ("petite monnaie"? "petits sous"? )... A ver si se te ocurre algo por el estilo. Gracias desde ya!


----------



## nicduf

Pour un lecteur français "deux réaux" n'évoquera pas grand-chose.  D'autre part"deux sous" risque de faire penser à l'expression familière "ça vaut pas deux sous" ou bien "il n'a pas deux sous en poche" le sou renvoie souvent à une idée de pauvreté éloignée de ce qui est dit dans le poème. La proposition de Paquita "écu" est celle qui me paraît la plus proche de l'expression espagnole.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

radiabu said:


> Si no me conformo con algunas de las posibilidades barajadas es porque estoy tras una traduccion que sea entendible por el lector francófono. ÉCU me parece bien pero el inconveniente es que no evoca una moneda extranjera, en este caso peruana o por extensión hispana. Al igual que* Athos de Tracia *había pensando también en la posibilidad de "les deux *réaux"* (incluso, "les deux liards") que podrían caer bien pero no sé si el lector podrá hacer la asociación facilmente. Lo que estoy buscando es una solucion más "passe-partout ". como por ejemplo un equivalente de monedilla ("petite monnaie"? "petits sous" )



 Vaya por delante que no soy traductora pero me parece que esta solución _passe-partout_ ya no es traducción sino adaptación libre, un "afrancesamiento" que no termino de entender.

Por otra parte, traducir real por _écu_ estaría muy bien si no fuera porque



> En el Virreinato se usó un sistema monetario bimetálico, basado en la acuñación del oro y la plata con una relación de valor fijo entre las monedas hechas con estos metales. La unidad básica para la plata fue el “Real” y la unidad básica para el oro fue el “Escudo”. El sistema no era decimal, sino octal.



http://www.bcrp.gob.pe/docs/Proyeccion-Institucional/Museo/Museo-Numismatico-del-Peru.pdf


----------



## jprr

radiabu said:


> Supongo que el poeta compara los ojos de su musa a los dos reales recien acuñados (nuevos y brillantes) es decir bien redonditos, nuevecitos y brillantes.


Sous la plume des poêtes on trouve plus facilement des _yeux d'or_ et des_ regards dorés_ que les couleurs de l'argent (gris et assez terne... même les pièces neuves) - l'ensemble, notamment le titre, m'évoque plutôt des amours ancillaires (machistes) et les monnaies qui vont avec... sans aller forcément jusqu'aux liards et aux sous.
Par ailleurs le réal ( _colonial? _) a été remplacé dans la plupart des pays au cours du XIXème siècle (1863 au Pérou) , mais garde un sens pour les lecteurs hispanophones...

Une monnaie qui me semble avoir des connotations un peu semblables en français :* la piastre* ... ? ( et ça sonne mieux que "réaux"  )


----------



## lavecilla

Athos de Tracia said:


> Pequeño añadido: quizá se pueda traducir "los dos reales" por les deux *réaux*.




Para lo españoles, exceptuando a los jóvenes que no han conocido y manejado la peseta, la mención de dos reales* se asocia a algo que prácticamente no vale nada, o sea, lo mismo que ha dicho *Nicduf* respecto a los _sous_ en Francia. Pondré solo un ejemplo:

Mi calle
no vale dos reales:
son cien portales
rotos a pedazos...

Canción de Joan Manuel Serrat. _El meu carrer _(_Mi calle)_.
-----

Entonces, es obvio que si los reales en Perú representan (o representaban para el poeta) algo bello, sugestivo, encantador, comparable a los ojos de Aldeanita, la tradcucción al francés debe ir en esa línea, es decir que hay que encontrar una palabra (si es una moneda, mejor) que evoque esa belleza.

No sé si _écu,_ sugerido por *Paquita*, cumpliría esa misión por sí solo. Si es así, asunto solucionado pero, en caso contrario, creo modestamente que para mantener la idea de la belleza habría que auxiliarse del adjetivo _beau._

Saludos.

* Equivalía a la mitad de 1 peseta, o sea, a 50 céntimos.


----------



## radiabu

Gracias, *lavecilla.* Tus observaciones y sugerencias como las de *jpr*r, *nicduf *y* Athos de Tracia *(a quienes también agradezco sus reflexiones) me son valiosas porque permiten hacer avanzar y ensanchar el intercambio que se está produciendo aquí en este hilo. En efecto, desde mi punto de vista, lo esencial de este verso es la belleza de los ojos de la _Aldeanita, _que el poeta los evoca al resaltarlos metafóricamente con la expresión "dos reales" en la cual el sentido adverso que tiene, al igual que su similar "un par de reales", desaparece o se relativisa y hasta sale enaltecido con la la proposición conclusiva "de tus ojos *nuevos*" (nueva mirada, otra mirada). Lo que falta ahora es esa palabra o expresion francesa que remplace "dos reales".

A mi se me ocurre estas dos posibilidades, en primer lugar:

_Tu lui as donné le verre d'eau de ton corps
*et les deux centimes *_*de tes yeux tout neufs*

y en segundo lugar:

_Tu lui as donné le verre d'eau de ton corps_
*et les deux petites monnaies de tes beaux yeux*

Espero sus comentarios y aportes. Muchas gracias desde ya.

Saludos


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Ya que estamos:

et les deux *oboles* de tes yeux tout neufs.


----------



## radiabu

Creo que ya estamos. Muchas gracias, Athos de Tracia! Me gusta mucho, y por el momento ocupa la primera posición dentro de todas las posibilidades que me sugirieron. Yo también había pensado en esta opción, pero no me atrevia. A pesar de la connotación religiosa que esta palabra pueda evocar, ella colma finalmente mis espectativas. *Obole *reune en una sola palabra el sentido de *don *(denier, aumône que se da sin que sea deuda); *moneda* (centime, liard, sou...); *obsequio *(cadeau, offrende, bienfait)*. *

El CNRTL corrobora citando: _J'attendais d'elle un mot, un regard, une obole (...) elle fuyait entre mes doigts comme une eau vive, cristalline, moqueuse_ (Vialar, _Pt jour_, 1947, p.200).

obole - CRISCO - Dictionnaire des synonymes :

OBOLE : Définition de OBOLE

Veamos que dicen los otros. Que tengan un bonito fin de semana! Y gracias nuevamente.


----------



## nicduf

Obole me semble un excellent choix tant par son sens que par ses sonorités, obole est beaucoup plus "poétique" que centimes ou monnaie très "terre à terre".


----------

